# Rays HT Gear



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

Living Room
ATI AT3006 Amplifier
Outlaw M2200 Monoblock Amplifier x4
Onkyo PR-SC5507
JTR Quintuple 8 L/C/R
JTR Triple 8 Front Wides
JBL 8340A Surround Sides
JBL 8330A Surround Back
Danley DTS-10 x2
Face Audio F1200TS for Subs
SVS AS-EQ1
Samsung 52" LNT5265F LCD
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 8100 Projector
Sony Playstation 3
Samsung H3260 Cable Box
Focupix TensionFlat 106" Screen
Belkin PureAV PF31 Power Console
Monoprice UPS
Monoprice cables
Logitech Harmony 880 Remote

Bedroom Setup
Samsung LN46A650 46" LCD
Onkyo TX-NR3007 Receiver
Definitive SSA-50 Sound bar
AV123 MFW-15 Subwoofer
Sony Playstation 3
Samsung H3260 Cable Box
Logitech Harmony 550


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Gear!!! :T
I would love to have that ATI AT3006 Amplifier :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

mdrake said:


> Nice Gear!!! :T
> I would love to have that ATI AT3006 Amplifier :bigsmile:
> 
> Matt


paid an outstanding price for it! same price i paid for my used emotiva mps-1 actually


----------

